# British Reptile & Amphibian Society show 2012



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY
Are pleased to announce their Reptile Meeting 
_TO BE HELD AT A NEW LOCATION._
Saturday 12th May 2012
AT
Castle Green Sports Centre
Gale Street
Dagenham, Essex
RM9 4UN
Café on site
Doors Open 10am to 3pm.
Featuring over 100+ Tables.
*You Do Not Have To Be a Member to Book a Table OR Attend the Show*
Private Breeders Selling *Captive Bred *Livestock
Commercial Traders Selling Live foods & Equipment
Ample *Free* Car Parking For All.
Entry Fees £2-50 Adults. Children £1.00.For Information on Table Availability 
E-Mail *[email protected]*​


----------



## tortoise09 (Dec 23, 2009)

i think i go again look too this it sounds good but could anyone tell me how far it is from the tube and which tube st should i get off at as there too dagenham stop


----------



## eyespy900 (May 9, 2009)

*Bras 2012*

Hi if your coming by tube, get off at becontree. Come out f the station, turn right, that is gale street. Walk down the hill, go over the mini round about, carry on down the road, go straight over next mini round about and it is te bug building on te right. No more than 5-10 min walk


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

according to this thread, the show is cancelled:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...itish-reptile-amphibian-society-breeders.html


----------

